# Goals



## sarahe543 (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm thinking about trying to get to 200lb to see how it feels and how it works for me.
Currently 170 so 30lb doesn't sound a great deal, but I've gone from size 10 to 16 with the previous 30lb gain, so I think it would make a lot of difference appearance wise.
With the weight has already come loss of any discernible waist and I'm now 40inches round the widest part of my belly.
Why am I doing this?
Being bigger is very sensual and I feel greater arousal with more fat on my body. I love food and had grown tired of restricting myself. I'd gained a fair bit anyway due to a change from a very active lifestyle to a desk job.
I'm taking each day as it comes and one of the main frustrations so far is clothes!


----------



## RedShellBlueShell (Jul 12, 2019)

Life is far too short to not seek out and indulge in the things that bring us joy. It's fantastic to hear that you are exploring!


----------



## Jay78 (Jul 12, 2019)

I’m shooting for 300 to start...


----------



## nsandru (Jul 13, 2019)

I am at about 200 lbs now. I don't have any goals, just gain as much as I can. Ideally I would have a waist measurement to match my height (67", currently my waist is 45") but that would require doubling my weight.


----------



## ChocoPandaa (Jul 15, 2019)

now i weigh 235 i want to be over 300-350 lbs


----------



## sarah2222 (Jul 24, 2019)

My goal used to be 200 lbs. I am now 210 and I still really don't feel as big as I would want to be haha.


----------



## Tad (Jul 24, 2019)

It is funny how some numbers sound big, but don't feel big.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 24, 2019)

Right. I would kill to be 200 lbs right about now. I'd like to get down to about 190 lbs actually. I'll settle for 220 lbs in the near future.


----------



## Tad (Jul 24, 2019)

Sounds like Sarah and BEK need to trade!

My goal is to hold within my usual 215 - 225 range. Given that this is usually about my thinnest time of year and I'm about 224 I'm not super optimistic about getting through this Winter without uncomfortably tight clothes.

Of course sticking to that goal is not made easier by the fact that part of me would like to raise the goal range by sixty pounds or more. Some days the cognitive dissonance is a killer.


----------



## Shotha (Jul 24, 2019)

I tend to set goals by size rather than weight. My next goal is 7XL. My lifetime achievement goal is a 64-inch waist. Does anyone else set size goals rather than weight goals?


----------



## nsandru (Jul 24, 2019)

My ultimate goal is to have a 67" waist (my height). Currently my waist is 45". A couple of months ago it was 44". Hopefully I will get to 50" in a few months.


----------



## nsandru (Jul 24, 2019)

Trying a size L shirt - I can barely do the buttons on it. It used to fit me when I bought it a couple of years ago.



When I am sitting the shirt is even tighter.



I prefer to wear it unbuttoned, it's more comfortable. Size XL shirts are getting tighter as well, I have already bought some XXL ones.


Most comfortable for me is to go shirtless...



...including when I am shoveling snow.


----------



## nsandru (Jul 25, 2019)

Shotha said:


> I tend to set goals by size rather than weight. My next goal is 7XL. My lifetime achievement goal is a 64-inch waist. Does anyone else set size goals rather than weight goals.



Same here - I use the tape measure instead the scale to watch my progress.


----------



## nsandru (Jul 26, 2019)

Me today:


...and what my goal would look like:


----------



## extra_m13 (Jul 26, 2019)

everyday numbers are one thing and some of the numbers that the models bring are just amazing to witness. personally, i am a tad over 200 pounds and therefore it is quite difficult to imagine a lady weighing over 600 pounds, how can that happen and how sexy that is if the lady is happy with that situation


----------



## nsandru (Jul 27, 2019)

I had a substantial breakfast so that I can't bend over any more and my belly circumference got 1/2" bigger. Feeling great with a full belly.

Before the breakfast



After the breakfast - I can't lean forward when sitting because of my distended belly

Measurement after breakfast. On an empty stomach it's 45". A couple of months ago it was 44"


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jul 27, 2019)

Goal used to be 190, then it was 200, now at 230 the next goal is 250. At 240 i will be exactly 100 pounds bigger than i was in high school.  I know there are health aspects but one can fantasize...


----------



## nsandru (Jul 29, 2019)

Before breakfast



After breakfast


----------



## Cyndi (Jul 29, 2019)

i'm currently 191, up 40 lbs from my starting weight. size 8-10 to 16-18. bmi up from 19.5 to 27(overweight range). my short-term goal is 24 more lbs (215), bmi of 30 (obese range). i feel the need to become obese because recently i seem to have fallen victim to reverse anorexia. when i look in the mirror i see a pathetically skinny girl looking back at me. don't misunderstand me. i totally love my newfound fatness. it just doesn't seem to be enough.


----------



## nsandru (Jul 30, 2019)

The last few days I have been stuffing myself to the limit of what my stomach can hold. The results are beginning to show up.

After a 3,000+ calories breakfast (mainly dairy products and bread) I was so full that I could no longer bend over.

A couple of hours later there was room enough in my stomach for lunch.


I stuffed my stomach to beyond its capacity again. This is the result.

My short term goal (no more than a week or so) is to be like this with an empty stomach


----------



## nsandru (Aug 2, 2019)

Today's stomach stuffing:


Before 

After


----------



## GeeseHoward (Aug 3, 2019)

Best of luck Sarah... I hope you find enjoyment with the expanding waistline and heftier weight. Hopefully the shrinking clothes doesn't become too much of an issue.


----------



## Shotha (Aug 3, 2019)

One can cut down on the expense of gaining by buy garments with extra room to grow into.

I had an idea, which I should perhaps patent. It would work best for tops. A gainer-shirt for example would have multiple seams. When the shirt starts to feel too tight, you simply snip through the innermost seam innermost seam with a pair or scissors and _voilà_: your 6XL shirt is now a 7XL shirt.


----------



## MattKing (Aug 7, 2019)

My original goal when I first began gaining was to hit 200lbs, I’m 210 now so I think it’s time to set a new one... I’m thinking 250.


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 12, 2019)

GeeseHoward said:


> Best of luck Sarah... I hope you find enjoyment with the expanding waistline and heftier weight. Hopefully the shrinking clothes doesn't become too much of an issue.


I've treated myself to some new clothes. And starting to avoid trousers because they're too restrictive.


----------



## nsandru (Aug 17, 2019)

Progress:

June 29


August 17

Since late July I have been overstuffing my stomach with sour cream, bread and milk - about 4 to 5 lbs in one sitting - three or four times a week. The effect is visible...


----------



## nsandru (Aug 17, 2019)

Overstuffing results:

Side view:


Before stuffing


After stuffing 


Measurement before stuffing 


Measurement after stuffing


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 20, 2019)

I feel like things have slowed down a bit but according to my activity levels I only need 1500 calories a day so actually it's easy to go over that. I just lack time and space to really indulge. 
We're off to the coast this weekend though. 3 days. Which means fish and chips, fried doughnuts, fried chicken, ice cream. I've decided I'm not going to turn anything down this weekend see if I can push past 170 to see how I feel about it.


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 20, 2019)

Progress report btw:

these are 16s and it feels really exciting how they're just full of my belly. 
Loving how it looks unleashed too.

I was greedy last night I want to eat plenty again tonight.


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 21, 2019)

IF i gain a lb a week I'll be 190 by the end of the year. There's a thought.


----------



## lawriesv (Aug 22, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> IF i gain a lb a week I'll be 190 by the end of the year. There's a thought.


In the first post of this thread, you stated that you had, by that time, gained 30 pounds. How long did it take you to so do? Did you find it difficult within that time span?


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 22, 2019)

That happened over a few months but probably in the past year I gained about 18lb, so slow and steady. I wasnt really tracking it tbh.


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 22, 2019)

I _have _at one time been just 130lb. So I've seen a lot of variation. About 7 years ago.


----------



## lawriesv (Aug 22, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> That happened over a few months but probably in the past year I gained about 18lb, so slow and steady. I wasnt really tracking it tbh.


I am pleasantly surprised at your quick response.

If 18 pounds in a year (about 1/3 pound per week) is your prior experience, do you think that 3 times that rate would be a problem? OR, perhaps, do you consider it an opportunity?!!!


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 22, 2019)

I'll see how it goes. I've also been heavier than this..184lb although it was at a bad time in my life so I barely remember.


----------



## nsandru (Aug 28, 2019)

Since I started overstuffing my stomach in a month ago (late July) I have added 1 inch to my belly measurement from 45" to 46". I have been keeping my belly filled up almost continuously in the last month. In May my belly measured 44". My aim is 50" by the end of the year.


----------



## nsandru (Aug 28, 2019)

Progress:



August 2, 2019



August 28, 2019


----------



## nsandru (Aug 29, 2019)

I have been stuffing my stomach on an almost daily basis with 5 - 7 lbs of cream, milk and other high calorie foods. 



Before stuffing (empty stomach in the morning)



After a couple of hours of stuffing my stomach


----------



## nsandru (Aug 30, 2019)

The result of my stomach stuffing: a 15 lbs weight gain in a month. My current weight is 215 lbs and my belly measurement is 46".


----------



## nsandru (Sep 21, 2019)

I wear often cropped shirts during summer because of my problems with overheating; usually I go shirtless but there are places where I have to put on a shirt and these shirts come in handy. The picture to the left is from mid-June 2019, the other one is from early September, after a month and a half of overeating, wearing the same shirt. It was quite loose in June, now it's tight.


----------



## SSBHM (Sep 23, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> IF i gain a lb a week I'll be 190 by the end of the year. There's a thought.


That is really a modest gain, although it doesn't seem to place undue pressure on you. 
It seems more fun to me to go in starts and stops - I like to really, really indulge, but can't sustain it for a long period of time, but I catch my wind, so to speak, and can start again pushing myself, which I think is fun. 
There's something to be said about reaching milestones too - 200 is one - 225 another - 250 - 300 - 350! (I got carried away!)


----------



## Shotha (Sep 23, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> IF i gain a lb a week I'll be 190 by the end of the year. There's a thought.



I started gaining by setting big goals. I soon found that trying to gain 100 lb didn't really work for me. So, I decided to set lots of little goals. It worked. Goals of a couple of extra pounds are easily attainable. They also give you lots of successes, which build up motivation to work harder at gaining. A pound a week for two years adds up to 100 lb but it's a lot easier than aiming for 100 lb.


----------



## nsandru (Sep 24, 2019)

Shotha said:


> I started gaining by setting big goals. I soon found that trying to gain 100 lb didn't really work for me.  So, I decided to set lots of little goals. It worked. Goals of a couple of extra pounds are easily attainable. They also give you lots of successes, which build up motivation to work harder at gaining. A pound a week for two years adds up to 100 lb but it's a lot easier than aiming for 100 lb.



I started my gaining journey in mid-July when I began to overstuff my stomach with as much high calorie foods (mainly diary such as cream and milk, plus my normal consumption from before) as I could take before feeling pain. I started with about 4 lbs of food and milk in one sitting, now I can do about 6 - 7 lbs.

I don't have a reliable scale so I rely on a tape measure. I added about 2 inches to my belly since I started the overstuffing, from 44" in May to 46" now. My goal is 50" by the end of the year.




Me with my daily intake of 3 lbs of cream. I aim at increasing to 6 lbs / day.


----------



## DWilliams1 (Oct 1, 2019)

My first and primary goal is to enjoy good food...preferably rich, Italian dishes, pizza, and sweets...without regrets and worrying about judgement.

I've gained and lost weight a few times, but ready to really go for it this time. I want to see how I feel along the way though, and make necessary adjustments/assessments from there.

I've been up to 300 before, and lost a good amount due to stress. But recently, since I've begun gaining again...I am at 284 and climbing. Going to see if I can blow past my highest weight.

Always had a big appetite, but lately it's gone crazy and I want to eat all the time...not that it's a bad thing, of course.


----------



## Shotha (Oct 1, 2019)

DWilliams1 said:


> My first and primary goal is to enjoy good food...



That's a very good point. Gainers usually have a very clear idea about the size and shape of the body that they want to achieve but we hear very little discussion about how we are going to get their. I think that it's good to stop and think about something as basic as the food that we are going to eat. It's hard to stick with any diet, including gaining diets, if it's not enjoyable. I have a very dry mouth and so eating enough to gain was a problem. I found that sour tastes helped with this - lemon juice, vinegar, plain yogurt, etc.



DWilliams1 said:


> I've been up to 300 before, and lost a good amount due to stress.



This is another good point. Stress is the gainer's enemy. Stress can take valuable eating time off you. It also has physiological effects such as a dry mouth and nausea, which really make it hard to eat. Stress also takes energy off you, so that you can't be bothered to do things like grocery shopping and cooking. Good stress management strategies are something that gainers need to develop. We need more discussion of the effects that stress has specifically on gaining.


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur (Oct 23, 2019)

My goal has been at least 245-250 lbs at my height of 5’6”. I did hit just over 240 lbs a few months ago which seemed inadequate. I would love to hit 260+. My belly is currently ~50” with a goal of 52-54”. I wear size 44 pants and fantasize about 46s. Though I can push the 44s for some time.


----------



## aviators13 (Nov 12, 2019)

I ultimately want to hit 500, but right now, I want to hit 350 by new years. Currently stuck at 330, and I feel like if I can gain 20 pounds in the next two months, that would be a good milestone to hit.


----------



## khrestel (Nov 19, 2019)

When I was gaining, a common thing was that my goal grew with every pound I grew. First it was 100 kilos, then 300 lbs, then 150 kilos, 400 lbs.... I never got "big enough". The goal shifted further every time. If I was to gain and set a goal I truly desire now, I would set one well above the size I once was.


----------



## shadowcat (Nov 24, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> Why am I doing this?
> Being bigger is very sensual and I feel greater arousal with more fat on my body. I love food and had grown tired of restricting myself



Same!! I love the feeling of fat on my body, especially having a belly. Im a chubby 200lbs right now. I don't really have a goal nor am I gaining. But I would like to chub up a little more and stop maybe at 220 or 30? I don't want to be really big.


----------



## ChubbyDivaGoddess (Jun 13, 2020)

My goal is to weigh 300-lbs. or a little over 300-lbs. I love being fat and I love having a belly that is hanging over my jeans.


----------



## Tempere (Jun 13, 2020)

atm, 200 is my goal and I’ll see where I go from there as I’m about 33 lbs short of said goal


----------



## sarahee543 (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm back down to 161 but got up to about 180. I've been through a lot of stress. I put it down to that. I did enjoy being fatter. I'm ok with the way I am now too!


----------



## extra_m13 (Jun 21, 2020)

would love to see my wife get to 105kg, that is a goal !


----------

